# no name lures



## pymaone

good morning..........newbie here. i used to use a crappie lure back in the 60s called a no name. it was a small lead weight shaped like a rectangular spoon with a small white feathered hook as a trailer. both parts had a small hook and both were tied together. used to hammer crappie with these. does anyone know if they are still around? thanks


----------



## JOHN KLAY

I Have Over 100 Of These No Name Lures..... Mr.fujita Died Last Year.
His Nephew.now Has The Patent On Them.he Showed Me How To Make Them......fujita Baits......
Let Me Know....


----------



## Guest

john, where did you buy them? they used to be plain dynamite for crappie when we were kids. is there a website to view them, or do you plan on selling any?


----------



## Guest

john, could not find a site for them, help..........


----------



## WCB

John Klay I'm looking for no name lure read you message said you know how to make them ,I have 3 of the John Fujita origanals but want to get more .
Any one else have any no name ???
TKS BILL


----------



## Alter

This is of no help if you want the Fujita No Names and not a similar lure  However, if you are looking for a classic lure that is similar to the No Name but can still be found if you look hard enough, look for a lure called the Little Skunk. They were made by Lisk Manufacturing and are very similar to the No Names. I was able to find some Little Skunks last time I looked but wasn't able to track down any No Names (this was a couple of years back). If you are having trouble finding the Little Skunks let me know and I'll see if I can help. 

Steve


----------



## Smead

Some background:

http://chicagolandcanoebase.com/catalog_detail_v2.cfm?cat=1&sub=75&mID=102&layout=2

http://www.chicagolandcanoebase.com/NoNameLure.html

http://www.crappie.com/crappie/main-crappie-fishing-forum/4795-looking-no-name-jigs.html

A page listing a lot of old lures...including the Little Skunk.

http://www.joeyates.com/carolinalures.htm


----------



## Nothead

I know this reply is a few years late but I believe it is better late than never. I have been trying to get in touch with Tara Fujita in hopes of bringing back the No-Name lure. Ralph at Chicagoland Canoe has been trying longer than I have, but he has lost contact with her. If anyone know how to get in contact with her, please let Ralph or I know. 

Until then, a great substitute for the No-Name is the Little Skunk orginially made by Lisk Lure Company. Nothead Tackle Company purchased the Little Skunk as well as the Big Skunk and the Jumbo Skunk from Lisk Lure Company in the fall of 2009. The Little Skunk is available in 11 orginial color combinations. The Big Skunk and the Jumbo will be available in the future.


----------



## Guest

not, there is a place in youngstown, ohio that still sells them, well, as of last year. MILLER ROD AND GUN on youngstown-poland road.

could it be the family has continued to manufacture them?


----------



## bassmastermjb

My eyesight is fading, but it looks to me the Skunk Lures look alot like Old Standby from Weldons which are easily found.........Mark


----------



## Jfranc98

JOHN KLAY said:


> I Have Over 100 Of These No Name Lures..... Mr.fujita Died Last Year.
> His Nephew.now Has The Patent On Them.he Showed Me How To Make Them......fujita Baits......
> Let Me Know....


Iam looking to buy some no name wonder lure


----------



## FishingPoppy

JOHN KLAY said:


> I Have Over 100 Of These No Name Lures..... Mr.fujita Died Last Year.
> His Nephew.now Has The Patent On Them.he Showed Me How To Make Them......fujita Baits......
> Let Me Know....


Want to sell a few?
Haven’t seen them in years


----------



## luredaddy

Post is almost TWELVE years old, you may want to start your own post.


----------

